# A Smile for anyone doing Construction today



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

http://home.att.net/~hideaway_today/t133/noah.htm


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

NICE ONE!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks, Bob. I really liked this one.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

That is soooo true now days.


----------



## TheCaver (Nov 21, 2007)

Life was also simpler when we were eating raw meat and clubbing women over the head, but I'll leave you guys to your superstitions and supernatural. I'll take the modern world and embrace all of its bureaucracy. Of course, if you believe in the bible, then you also believe that Moses/specific humans lived to be hundreds of years old, I guess thats the upside….

JC


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Caver, it was sposed to be a joke. Why are you so pithy? Yer not "one of them" are ya? ;-)

Bob


----------



## Quixote (Jun 9, 2008)

Bob that was great. Thanks for the smile.

Q


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Bob Thanks for the insite on todays building codes.


----------



## TheCaver (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks Bob, then maybe you could post some jokes that *don't* portent religious righteousness at every turn, what a change that would be….

And if by "one of them" you mean people who do not live their lives based on a dubious at best, poorly written, hypocritical and dangerous compilation of ramblings that amazes only people who thought the wheelbarrow was high technology, then yes, I am one of them….

Seasons Greetings 

JC


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

So yer not the JC of Biblical fame then right? 

I was actually afraid you were one of those Government "bureaucratic pygmies".

Cheers
Bob


----------



## rob2 (Nov 27, 2007)

and MERRY CHRISTMAS to all.

More Government = Less Freedom


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

Lol…So true. And amusing at how easily it brings the Christianity bigots out of the woodwork!


----------



## Quixote (Jun 9, 2008)

Bill Cosby's "Noah" on You tube.

8 minutes of of smile..






Q


----------



## RichinsCarpentry (Nov 28, 2008)

Sweet!!


----------



## pokieone (Jun 29, 2008)

Bob #2 that was a good one, I enjoyed it very much!


----------



## pokieone (Jun 29, 2008)

Caver, get a life! If all you can do is cry and complain about something that is appropriate for this site, go somewhere else. I'm tired of you acting like a baby. Grow-up!


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh yes! I needed a garden tool shed 8' x 12' and was not allowed to build it but could build a chicken coup several thousand square feet and not even need a permit. Soooo…. I now have a small chicken coup I put my garden tools in along with two plastic chickens!


----------



## saddlesore (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks, Bob. Caver, every time someone mentions something that has to do with their faith, NOT preaching , but just mentioning it, you seem to need to jump in. Can't you just accept the fact that some people believe, and move on?


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Bob, we are all perished. The rules down under are not any different.


----------



## TheCaver (Nov 21, 2007)

Well, someone has to do it 

I can accept the fact that some people believe, but the longer the nonsense is not questioned, the longer it permeates and degrades our society. Isn't 24 centuries of the foolishness enough? Maybe I'll start posting atheistic materials all over the site….I'm sure that would be equally tolerated….

And Tom, maybe you should look at some other posts of the ones posting on this thread, it's all about preaching, and frankly, it's bull********************….and should not be tolerated here. Martin has stated this many times, yet they cannot seem to abide….

JC


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

JC, I would normally jump in and say you're right, in fact I'm on your side on the religion thing. However Bobs post didn't merrit an attack in fact it was a link taking you away from this site. It was humor more then anything, and frankly, I think it actually pokes fun at religion. At least you are not out looking to cause problems though. You seem to post some very nice projects instead of just hopping from thread to thread looking for a potential debate like some people. 
At some point we just have to say who cares what your beliefs are. (this is meant for everyone). Just because you believe in something doesn't make it right or wrong, it just makes you a stubborn mule that can't accept someone elses point of view, thus the arguing comes in and then the rules. That's why there are rules. The religion debate has been going on way to long. We should all just get over it. And pokieone, I feel like you just snoop the forums waiting to attack. I noticed you only have one project so why don't you post something yourself instead of attacking people that don't have your faith.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Caver, Shut up! 
You don't know what you are speaking about and you have a real bad tendency to decide unilaterally that if folks *aren't one of you then they must be one of them.*

Your are full of crap!

I'm not at all religious - that's none of your business by the way.

By the same token I wouldn't interfere with a funeral either.

This confrontation is over a silly joke that involves a power struggle between faith based reality and the other reality that the bureaucratic Pygmies inflict on us.
No more - no less.

So give it a rest.
I wont comment on your stupid woodworking if you stop commenting on my stupid jokes.

O.K.?

Bob


----------



## TheCaver (Nov 21, 2007)

Faith based reality, whew, where do I start.

Sure, Bob, we can trade barbs on our projects…oh, wait, to do that you'd have to post something other than jigs and logs…at least that would be relevant…


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

You guys need to quit playing footsie and both of you need to post some projects!! I want to see some woodworking!!


----------



## TheCaver (Nov 21, 2007)

I have some more coming…a replica pirate chest for my daughter and my mothers purpleheart urn…will post that tomm…and you can follow my urn build at momsbox.wordpress.com. . I'm trying bro! Religion happens to be my pet peeve, and we'd all do well to follow your advise and keep our posts related to wood…


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Carver, I'm really fed up with you. 
You have nothing to offer here but vitriol and bad karma.
I just spent the last 5 months building and blogging the building of my shop (21 segments) and you affront me with a couple of posts that I did last year?

I dont care what your pet peeve is. 
Neither does anybody else
*you are not here to judge us all.*
Keep it to yourself or bray somewhere else.
I owe you nothing . 
When you have done as much for this site as I have then maybe, just maybe… we can talk.
In the meantime just keep whacking out that awful trailer trash.

It kind of goes with your mouth.


----------



## pokieone (Jun 29, 2008)

First of all, Kolwdwrkr, thanks for remembering me. Secondly, I will post builds, when I have something of substance to offer. I'm a beginner at woodworking and it is taking time to build quality material. Also, I post remarks on other stuff in this website, you just don't see it.

You said, "Attacking people that don't have my faith." Reread the threads and see who did the attacking. Kolwdwrkr, as usual, your vision is faulty. Lastly, I responded to the attack.


----------



## pokieone (Jun 29, 2008)

Bob #2 I'm with you a hundred percent! Unfortunately, caver is misguided in his attempt to obtain attention to himself. His pet peeve is truly insignificant!


----------



## RAH (Oct 14, 2007)

I am of no faith or religion, I find Bob#2 jokes funny and many of the others posted here. What I really find humorous is how an adult with confidence in himself could allow someone else's belief or faith offend them or waist there time with a pet peeve. I believe in people and if someone is comfortable with themselves and beliefs thats great. 
Carver I find your comments entertaining and yet, as boring as someone preaching their faith to me or maybe your pet peeve is your faith.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Ah, CRAP!!!


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

"Oh my god here comes Jesus and he don't look to happy" ~ Peter Griffin

Pokieone, I find it hard to believe that you haven't made anything significant for this site in the last 155 days or so. That tells me that maybe you don't really do it, you just like to hang out here. The point of the site is to post projects and get advice and comments so that you can learn and get better. Not hang out and BS. My point, what do you have to offer this site that is benefiting anyone other then your ego? I just want the jocks to get along, post good projects, good topics, help answer questions, etc. Not pick sides. I'm not picking religious sides with my comment, I'm saying shake hands and accept each other for who they are. Poking your head in and telling people to grow up etc shows immaturity, and isn't needed in this thread.

Bob and JC you guys need to understand that you can't throw rocks at bricks and expect it to break. It's not glass. That is what is happening here. Both of you guys do nice work and seem to provide the other jocks on here with good insite so why not just kiss and make up. 
I look forward to seeing all you guys posts no matter what they are, what they mean, or the vision behind them. From humor to sad news, I'm here to see it, help when I can, laugh when I can, feel sad when it's required, and most of all help others become better at what they love to do. I ask everyone else to do the same, and accept each other as friends, family, and fellow LumberJocks.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Had I not seen this JOKE years ago , I would have laughed out loud at it this time . 
I think that we should all keep our beliefs to ourselves and if you find something funny , then laugh at it…if not ..move along …..
Besides that , I saw a bumper sticker yesterday stating that " GOD doesn't believe in atheists either". 
To me , that's funny and I haven't been to church in years !!


----------



## Bob42 (Jan 9, 2008)

I think it was given as a joke and should be accepted as just that.

Let's all grow up and get back to woodworking.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

I am a Christian, maybe not a very good one but I try

and I love jokes


----------



## pokieone (Jun 29, 2008)

You said "Pokieone, I find it hard to believe that you haven't made anything significant for this site in the last 155 days or so. That tells me that maybe you don't really do it, you just like to hang out here."

"I really don't do it." Well, I really do, do it, just ask my kids. 
And yes, I do like hanging out here, for there are quality builds with quality people.

"Not hang out and BS"

The pot calling the kettle black!

"My point, what do you have to offer this site that is benefiting anyone other then your ego?"

Are you to be the judge and arbiter of my contribution to this site?

"I just want the jocks to get along, post good projects, good topics, help answer questions, etc."

You mean, as long as you approve of the topic or theme. If you really want everyone to get along, how about shutting your yap!

"I'm saying shake hands and accept each other for who they are."

You mean except you or caver…right!

"Poking your head in and telling people to grow up etc shows immaturity, and isn't needed in this thread."

First stand in front of a mirror then say this, the recipient would be grateful…eventually!

"Both of you guys do nice work and seem to provide the other jocks on here with good insite so why not just kiss and make up."

Good advice, now if you could only follow your own advice!

"and most of all help others become better at what they love to do."

Geeze, would you help me with a build?

"I ask everyone else to do the same, and accept each other as friends, family, and fellow LumberJocks."

Does that include you and me?


----------



## Bob42 (Jan 9, 2008)

All this back and forth isn't immature?

I'm sorry I even commented on this post and refrain from this in the future. I for one will be focusing on woodworking and yes staying away from this child like behavior.


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

Pokieone, all you have to do is ask and I sure would be able and willing to help with your projects. MMMUUUAAAAHHHHH, there I made up  And thanks for finally posting a project.


----------



## pokieone (Jun 29, 2008)

kolwdwrkr, I love you in Jesus name.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Try personal emails next time… Now for some good wood working time!


----------

